# bien hecho, poco hecho



## Bilingüe

If I want my steak "well done" is " *Bien hecho"*
If I wanted "rare" is *"Poco hecho"*

BUT what about when I wanted "medium" or "medium rare"?????


----------



## porchini

Medium = término medio


----------



## Bilingüe

Do I say : Quiero mi bistec término medio?


----------



## Jade

Bilingüe said:
			
		

> Do I say : Quiero mi bistec término medio?



No Bilingüe ...... a steak has not a lot to do with a "término"   You would say: Quiero mi bistec al punto

Jade


----------



## Sparrow22

you can also say: "lo quiero a media cocción" 

but you can also say instead of "bien hecho" = "bien cocido"
                                           " poco hecho" = " poco cocido"


----------



## Bilingüe

Jade said:
			
		

> No Bilingüe ...... a steak has not a lot to do with a "término"  You would say: Quiero mi bistec al punto
> 
> Jade


I swear to God that my *intelligence coefficient it's not low but I cannot understand... "quiero my bistec al punto" *
*Thanks, Jade anyway.*


----------



## porchini

Si, así lo pedimos nosotros, un bistec término medio.  O bien cocido, según como te guste la carne.


----------



## Sparrow22

Bilingue: nobody has any doubt about your I.Q. but that´s the way we say it in Spanish.... I even gave you another option: "a media cocción", "a medio hacer", but it is perfect to say "a punto" . Take that from somebody whose mother language is Spanish.....


----------



## Jade

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> Bilingue: nobody has any doubt about your I.Q. but that´s the way we say it in Spanish.... I even gave you another option: "a media cocción", "a medio hacer", but it is perfect to say "a punto" . Take that from somebody whose mother language is Spanish.....



Gracias Sparrow ....... ya estaba empezando a dudar de mi misma y eso que no me permito opinar de cualquier cosa  

Jade


----------



## Anarela

En realidad depende de dónde estés, en Perú dirías:

Bien cocido
Término medio
A la inglesa (rear)


----------



## Sparrow22

jaja !!! todo bien !!! suerte!!


----------



## Bilingüe

I am having a big problem with your answers: 
porchini  Native of: Mexico, Spanish and 
Sparrow22  Native of: Argentina-Spanish
You live or are from sudamerica and I am sure the cooking terms and different than in Europe.
I know that in some countries you say: "vuelta y vuelta" or "3/4" o "1/2"


----------



## Bilingüe

Anarela: It's "Rare" not "Rear" be careful!


----------



## Jade

Bilingüe said:
			
		

> I am having a big problem with your answers:
> porchini  Native of: Mexico, Spanish and
> Sparrow22  Native of: Argentina-Spanish
> You live or are from sudamerica and I am sure the cooking terms and different than in Europe.
> I know that in some countries you say: "vuelta y vuelta" or "3/4" o "1/2"



Bilingüe, I am native from Spain ...... please please believe Porchini and Sparrow, they do also speak Spanish


----------



## Sparrow22

en Argentina le decimos  *"vuelta y vuelta"* cuando queremos la carne cocida por fuera pero casi casi cruda por dentro ( o sea una vuelta para casi dar color a la carne pero cruda por dentro). Los otros términos que por mi parte te proporcioné son los que usamos.
Espero que no te hagas mucha confusión entonces:
well done = bien cocido
medium = a media cocción, a medio hacer, a punto
rare = poco cocido


----------



## Sparrow22

thanks Jade....


----------



## Bilingüe

Gracias : Sparrow22, Jade, Anarela y Porchini, everything it's a bit clear now!


----------



## Sparrow22

you´re welcome !!!!!!!


----------



## Anarela

Con mucho gusto


----------



## TITTY

Bilingüe said:
			
		

> I am having a big problem with your answers:
> porchini Native of: Mexico, Spanish and
> Sparrow22 Native of: Argentina-Spanish
> You live or are from sudamerica and I am sure the cooking terms and different than in Europe.
> I know that in some countries you say: "vuelta y vuelta" or "3/4" o "1/2"


 
I live in Spain and here we say: "medio hecho"  for medium. hope it helps


----------



## Red Frog

Yo en España siempre he oído:

bien hecho (well done)
en su punto (medium)
poco hecho (rare)

Pero también dependerá un poco del concepto de 'bien hecho'/'well done', etc, en cada país...lo que parece estar en su punto en UK puede estar todavía echando sangre en otro país!!!


----------



## silvia barbero

Hola bilingüe,
en España decimos: "En su punto". Lo demás como medio,etc, son anglicismo.
Espero que te ayude la respuesta.
"Ahora mismo me estoy preparando un bistec en su punto."


----------



## bruce

I am going to Buenos Aires in ten days and I'll probably eat a lot of steak.  This thread has been helpful, but I like steak medium rare and I can't figure out how to say it..entre medio y poco cocido..perhaps??  perhaps entre bien y poco cocido?


----------



## Sparrow22

bruce said:
			
		

> I am going to Buenos Aires in ten days and I'll probably eat a lot of steak. This thread has been helpful, but I like steak medium rare and I can't figure out how to say it..entre medio y poco cocido..perhaps?? perhaps entre bien y poco cocido?


 
Hi Bruce: look, I live in Buenos Aires (I was born in Buenos Aires),  
when we want the steak barely cooked we call it : *vuelta y vuelta* (that is that the meat will be *rare inside*)
*well done= bien cocido*
*medium = a media cocción, a medio hacer, a punto*

hope you enjoy Buenos Aires and bon apetite !!!!!


----------



## MARIAMARIA

Bilingüe said:
			
		

> If I want my steak "well done" is " *Bien hecho"*
> If I wanted "rare" is *"Poco hecho"*
> 
> BUT what about when I wanted "medium" or "medium rare"?????


"en su punto"


----------



## Sparrow22

todo lo que quieras MariaMaria !!!! sólo le respondí a Bruce, ya que quiere saber cómo se dice en *Argentina, puesto que dice que va a venir a Buenos Aires*, es lógico y evidente que en cada país decimos de distinto modo, yo aporté a lo que Bruce pidió


----------



## aurilla

Anarela said:
			
		

> En realidad depende de dónde estés, en Perú dirías:
> 
> Bien cocido
> Término medio
> A la inglesa (rear)


 
I think you mean "rare"


----------



## aurilla

Eso de "Punto medio" / "término medio" depende del país.


----------



## bruce

Thanks for all the info, but I'm still not sure how to ask for the steak "medium rare"?  I like it pinkish red on the inside, not bloody, and dark brown on the outside.  Maybe what I want is poco cocido as oppossed to vuelta y vuelta when I go to BA.  All this talk about cooking steak is making me think about becoming a vegetarian!


----------



## fran

Te pongo como lo entenderíamos en el sur de España:

"Quiero mi bistec medio hecho". Aquí hay poca diferencia con poco hecho.
"Quiero mi bistec en su punto". Hecho, ni crudo ni quemado. De corte limpio.
"Quiero mi bistec poco hecho" o "vuelta y vuelta". Practicamente crudo, poco más que eso. Esto se pide mucho en el plato "ternera a la piedra" si no lo has probado, te lo recomiendo.


----------



## jplazat

Soy de Madrid, nacido en Madrid, aquí tenemos 3 posibilidades:

1. Quiero la carne poco hecha
2. Quiero la carne en su punto
3. Quiero la carne muy hecha

Además, si quieres la carne realmente muy poco hecha, puedes decir "vuelta y vuelta", pero esto es menos frecuente.


----------



## LLLULL

I have asked this way; well done: bien hecho, medium: al punto, rare: poco hecho in Spain, where i live, and in Latin America and none seemed not to be sure what i'm talking about. Actually, al punto means at the right point (not vampire style, not like an old shoe). Hope this way makes sense.


----------

